# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  RADIO PHILIPS  -B3X-80B/05

## makis_sat

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ  ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΤΟ Β3Χ-80Β/05 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ 90 ,1,4 .
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## nikosp

Έριξα και εγώ μια ματιά στο ίντερνετ μήπως και βρεθεί κάτι αλλά δεν βρήκα
Νομίζω ότι εάν θελήσεις κάτι μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω επισκευάζοντας το 
Είχε τύχει να επισκευάσω κάποιο ίδιο στο παρελθόν και διαθέτω και μερικά ανταλλακτικά για αυτό (λυχνίες) καθώς επίσης και το τροφοδοτικό του 220-90Βολτ και 1.5 για τα νήματα

----------


## makis_sat

αρχικα καλησπερα και σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.τροφοδοτικο εχω φτιαξει  απο ενα σχεδιο που βρηκα μεσα απο τις επισκευες.το προβλημα δεν ειναι  το τροφοδοτικο αλλα μαλλον  καποιο πηνιο  στην DK-96 γιατι καποια στιγμη μου εβγαλε ηχο και μαλιστα ακουσα και τον προεδρο ,τον ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΛΕΒΕΝΤΗ  και μετα σιγη ,τωρα , λυχνια εχω πεσμενη ,η το πηνιο κατι το τρελενει ,αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω αλλη λυχνια να την αλλαξω.Απο τροφοδοσια εχω 84 βολτ και με το φορτιο παει 75 βολτ ,και τα νυματα εχω σταθερα 1,4  που το δινω απο ενα LM-317  που το βλεπω απο ενα LM-7805 για να μην καιει και την τροφοδοσια απο εναν τετραπλασιασμο που κανω απο εναν μετ/στη 15 ac.Οσο για λυχνιες που και ποσο μπορω να εχω τιμη?ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ. ΜΑΚΗΣ  ΚΟΝΤΟΣ.

----------


## nikosp

Η τάση σου των 75 Βόλτ υπο φορτίο είναι αρκετά χαμηλότερη των 90 που κανονικά θα πρέπει να έχεις
Εγώ το τροφοδοτικό που έχω το κατασκεύασα από ένα μετασχηματιστή που έκανα παραγγελία και η τάση των 90 Βόλτ είναι σταθερή και φυσικά συνεχής(συνεχές ρεύμα)
Τα 1.5 Βόλτ για τα νήματα είναι και αυτά σταθεροποιημένα διότι αλλιώς κινδυνεύουν να καούν για λίγο παραπάνω
Τώρα το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει δεν ξέρω και δεν λειτουργεί
Εάν δεν έχεις τα κατάλληλα όργανα για να ακολουθήσεις την πορεία του σήματος μόνο υποθέσεις μπορείς να κάνεις
Δοκίμασε μόνο μήπως είναι κάποια κακή επαφή αφού άκουσες το ραδιόφωνο κάποτε να λειτουργεί έστω και λίγο
Κάποτε μου είχε τύχει και επισκεύαζα αρκετά ραδιόφωνα και αγόρασα ένα σχετικό αριθμό ανταλλακτικών λυχνιών για αυτά
Ο αριθμός των λυχνιών που έχω είναι τέτοιος που δεν μου επιτρέπει να τις πουλάω αλλά μόνο σε μια επισκευή τις χρησιμοποιώ
Εάν ψάξεις όμως σε site όπως το e-bay πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα βρείς

----------


## makis_sat

ΝΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ Η  ΥΨΗΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΜΑΤΑ  ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 1.4 .ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΥΨΗΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΜΕΤ/ΣΤΗ ΤΩΝ 80 AC ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΝΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ  ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΑ 90 ΒΟΛΤ.ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ  ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 50 ma.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!!!!ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΟΡΤΕΣ

----------


## ezizu

Διάβασε εδώ :

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...744#post582744

Πιστεύω θα βγάλεις άκρη με κάποιο service manual.

----------


## Papas00zas

Δες και αυτό, θα σε βοηθήσει

----------


## makis_sat

Kαλησπερα Δημητρη .μου γραφεις δες και αυτο ,θασε βοηθησει. 
Ναι αλλα εγω δεν βλεπω τιποτα ,και απο κατω τι σχολιο ειναι αυτο .??σε ευχαριστω πολυ και καλες εορτες!!!!!

----------


## Papas00zas

> Kαλησπερα Δημητρη .μου γραφεις δες και αυτο ,θασε βοηθησει. 
> Ναι αλλα εγω δεν βλεπω τιποτα ,και απο κατω τι σχολιο ειναι αυτο .??σε ευχαριστω πολυ και καλες εορτες!!!!!


http://www.vintage-radio.com/project...y-set-psu.html 
Ορίστε Μάκη. Για κάποιον λόγο ενώ εγω το έβλεπα δεν μπήκε. 
Έχω και δεύτερο 
http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Bast...T/Netzteil.htm 
Να και η σελίδα που έγραψε στο άλλο θέμα ένας συμφορουμίτης αλλά δεν μπήκε σωστά 
http://jogis-roehrenbude.de/Philetta.htm και οι 2 αυτές σελίδες έχουν αξιόλογο υλικο αν θες να ασχοληθείς
Όσο για αυτό τέρμα κάτω δεν είναι σχόλιο....είναι η υπογραφή μου....λαθεμενη βεβαια αλλα τεσπα....

----------


## makis_sat

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ και καλες εορτες.Σίγουρα και θελω να ασχοληθω και για μια ακομη φορα λεω και παλι ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!

----------


## jdm

Να και η σελίδα που έγραψε στο άλλο θέμα ένας συμφορουμίτης αλλά δεν μπήκε σωστά 
http://jogis-roehrenbude.de/Philetta.htm ?????

Όχι Γιάννη , Γιαννάκη δηλαδή ...που λέει και ο σοφός λαός μας..
Τι δεν μπήκε σωστά; αν μπείς στην αρχική του jogis αριστερά φάτσα-κάρτα είναι το θέμα με τα philettas.
Ως προς τι τότε οι αγώνες και οι κόποι;

----------


## Papas00zas

Δεν το έγραψα για να παρεξηγηθείς, θεώρησα σωστό όμως να την ξαναγράψω.... τελος παντων δεν θα μαλωσω για αυτο....

----------


## jdm

Έτσι πρέπει, χρονιάρες μέρες έρχονται..
Καλές γιορτές να έχει όλος ο κόσμος (παρά τα όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω μας)

----------

